# Wood duck calls



## Jsouther (Jul 25, 2015)

Figured id try somthing different with the wood duck calls. Used head of steel shot shells. Curly maple Maple burl and osage

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2015)

Love them especially the curly maple


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2015)

That maple burl is something else! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice !


----------

